# Kompilierproblem mit Samba-3.4-6

## sewulba

Hallo...

Irgendwie läßt sich Samba-3.4.6 nicht compilieren bei mir. Woran liegt es nur? Bräuchte mal wieder nen kleinen Tipp von euch!   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
winbind_util.c:(.text+0x86b): undefined reference to `wbcGetpwsid'

winbind_util.c:(.text+0x894): undefined reference to `wbcFreeMemory'

lib/winbind_util.o: In function `winbind_getpwnam':

winbind_util.c:(.text+0x8c8): undefined reference to `wbcGetpwnam'

winbind_util.c:(.text+0x8f1): undefined reference to `wbcFreeMemory'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [bin/net] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.4.6 failed:

 *   emake binprogs failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake ${BINPROGS} || die "emake binprogs failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-fs/samba-3.4.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-fs/samba-3.4.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/work/samba-3.4.6/source3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-fs/samba-3.4.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-fs/samba-3.4.6:

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.4.6 failed:

 *   emake binprogs failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake ${BINPROGS} || die "emake binprogs failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-fs/samba-3.4.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-fs/samba-3.4.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.6/work/samba-3.4.6/source3'
```

Vielleicht ist das auch noch hilfreich?!?!

```
emerge --info =net-fs/samba-3.4.6

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 May 2010 20:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt curl cxx dedicated dri expat fortran gd gdbm gmp gpm hal iconv imagemagick imap innodb jpeg kerberos latin1 ldap mailwrapper mcal mhash mmap modules mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php png postfix pppd python readline reflection session sockets spell spl sqlite ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vhosts wmf x86 xml xml2 xorg xsl zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## schachti

Sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie das in diesem Bug beschriebene Verhalten - leider gibt's da (noch) keinen Lösungsvorschlag.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Habe jetzt auf 2 Stationen von 3.0.37 nach 3.4.6 upgegraded - keine Compiler-Fehler - läuft einwandfrei!

Kann Deinen Fehler nicht nachvollziehen...

----------

## mariourk

* As noted in the bugreport, make sure you use a recent compiler. Like GCC-4.3.4

* Make sure you have either server OR client enabled in the useflags. NOT both.

That last one turned out to be my problem.

Es tut mir leid das ich English spreche. Aber meine Deutch is sehr slecht   :Wink: 

----------

